# Got a new trailer yesterday :)



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm so happy for you!! **hugs**


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I love new trailers!


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I love getting new "toys". Nice!


----------



## Rawhide (Nov 11, 2011)

Who makes that new to you trailer you just acquired ? Just wondered cause of the triple axles. Also by your handle see your in Alabama do you feel or think down the road you might want to paint it a lighter color cause of the heat down south ? Have fun/Play safe !


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

That is a big trailer...long.
ENJOY!!

Happy safe travels!!
:wink:


----------



## AlabamaBelle (Feb 27, 2013)

Rawhide said:


> Who makes that new to you trailer you just acquired ? Just wondered cause of the triple axles. Also by your handle see your in Alabama do you feel or think down the road you might want to paint it a lighter color cause of the heat down south ? Have fun/Play safe !


I'm not sure who made it, I haven't looked yet. A friend who rides alot knows someone who has one almost identical and has always thought she had a one-of-a-kind b/c she'd never seen another one like it. 

I doubt I'll bother painting it, the previous owner just painted it and I don't plan on hauling for extremely long trips. I will ride in the summer, but I prefer to ride in the fall to spring months when it's cooler down here. I think there will be enough air flow in it and if not I could always hook up a fan.


----------



## Rawhide (Nov 11, 2011)

AlabamaBelle said:


> I'm not sure who made it, I haven't looked yet. A friend who rides alot knows someone who has one almost identical and has always thought she had a one-of-a-kind b/c she'd never seen another one like it.
> 
> I doubt I'll bother painting it, the previous owner just painted it and I don't plan on hauling for extremely long trips. I will ride in the summer, but I prefer to ride in the fall to spring months when it's cooler down here. I think there will be enough air flow in it and if not I could always hook up a fan.


I like the fact that because of its length its a tri-axle. Also like the rack on roof and style. Hope you will in future continue to post current action pics of it and interior as well with and without occupants !


----------



## Herosbud (Dec 14, 2013)

Alabama, I have never seen a trailer like that one. Is it a two horse in line (one behind the other)? I know that I have never seen a triple axle on a two horse before. Nice wheels too! Please keep us posted as you go along. I've never met a trailer that I didn't like!


----------



## AlabamaBelle (Feb 27, 2013)

Herosbud said:


> Alabama, I have never seen a trailer like that one. Is it a two horse in line (one behind the other)? I know that I have never seen a triple axle on a two horse before. Nice wheels too! Please keep us posted as you go along. I've never met a trailer that I didn't like!


I guess I quoted wrong on my OP, it's actually a 4-horse (I just plan on using it as a 2-horse). It's side by side straight load. There are 2 hay racks in the middle that pull out (to the outside of the trailer) you can then load your 2 front horses then put the hay racks back in and load your two back horses. There's a "human" door on the side accessing the front, so I plan to use that to haul stuff like cooler, first aid kit, etc. There's a saddle rack in the very front. I love how the two hay racks pull out and there's a loop on either side so you can tie your horses to the outside of the trailer and let them eat.

I pulled it through town yesterday and practiced backing up and all that, with my husband of course (the trailer driving king) lol

I will post more detailed pics!


----------



## AlabamaBelle (Feb 27, 2013)

*More detailed pics*

Here they are


----------



## AlabamaBelle (Feb 27, 2013)

and a couple more


----------

